# 585



## andy02 (Nov 14, 2002)

Does the 585 use a 34.9 or a 31.8 front derailer?


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

31,8mm shimano or 32mm campy
You are welcome!

-Tuomas-


----------

